# Setting up local web server



## aaruni (Oct 2, 2012)

Hey guys,
             I have a fresh install windows XP SP3 (in VM) and I want to set up my smf on it for testing purpose. I have tried XAMPP, but the php didn't run. Can someone please walk me through?


----------



## aaruni (Oct 3, 2012)

Guys? Help? Please?


----------



## kisame (Oct 4, 2012)

Php didn't run???Or its apache.
If apache is not working,install this package
Download: Visual C++ 2008 SP1 Redistributable Package (x86) - Microsoft Download Center - Download Details
This will get apache to start working.


----------



## avinandan012 (Oct 4, 2012)

if you don't mind using a Linux based system then you can try backtrack-linux


----------



## aaruni (Oct 4, 2012)

@kisame : I think Apache is working, because I can access *localhost . But if I navigate to smf (*localhost/smf/install.php) it shows me the php file in plain text.

@avindan012 : Can't ubuntu be used instead of backtrack for this?


----------



## RCuber (Oct 4, 2012)

why not use WAMP Server?

usage is very simple .. I had tested Joomla installations using WAMP.


----------



## aaruni (Oct 4, 2012)

Just installed WAMP on a fresh install XP.

The XP installation had only the following : 
Virtual Box Guest Additions
Visual C++ SP 1

After installing WAMP, I get the folowwing : 

*i.imgur.com/BWi6e.png


----------



## RCuber (Oct 4, 2012)

can you check for known issues?


----------



## aaruni (Oct 4, 2012)

in the VM ?


----------



## RCuber (Oct 4, 2012)

known issues with WAMP when used with VM.. BTW.. which VM are you using? 

PhreestyleDesign - Install WampServer into a virtual machine

try restarting the VM


----------



## aaruni (Oct 4, 2012)

I am using oracle Virtual Box


----------



## RCuber (Oct 4, 2012)

which version of WAMP and VS++ dist package did you install ? I saw this in the download page for the 32bit installer. 



> WARNING : You must install Visual C++ 2010 SP1 Redistributable Package x86 or x64
> VC10 SP1 vcredist_x86.exe 32 bits : Download: Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 SP1 Redistributable Package (x86) - Microsoft Download Center - Download Details
> VC10 SP1 vcredist_x64.exe 64 bits : Download: Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 SP1 Redistributable Package (x64) - Microsoft Download Center - Download Details
> 
> ...


----------



## aaruni (Oct 4, 2012)

I installed 32 bit with php 5.3

I saw the same things too (and downloaded and installed  Visula C++ before installing wamp)


----------



## RCuber (Oct 4, 2012)

if you have a second fresh copy of XP running then can you test on that?


----------



## aaruni (Oct 4, 2012)

i am currently installing LAMP on ubuntu 12.04 .

And no, I don't have another fresh XP, but will do that..

ok, succesfully installed LAMP on Ubuntu. But can't get my files into localhost...

Successfully installed LAMP on Ubuntu 12.04. It is working real nice. Thanks to all!


----------

